# another new setup



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

just got a new 3wt 7'6" TFO signature series. i lined it up to 4wt line to help with the casting, especially into the wind. think i'm going to go tomorrow to my folks lake and see if i can tear up some bream. need to tie some flies too.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

The boy and I tied some jigs last night. He wants to put his under his popping cork.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

with his luck they just might work. i tied a blonde and big popper today. need to get some paint, thinking about cheap finger nail polish. that comes and a lot of colors.

went and used my 3wt at mom and dads. just for about an hour. caught one bream about size of my hand. hook a small bass but got off. that rod shoots the line out there real nice.


----------

